
Startup X – Slack chat for Australian startups - xky
We (usecanary.com) setup a Slack chat for the Aussie startup community and we&#x27;ve had about 60 people sign up in the last few days. We set it up to help local startups work together.<p>If you&#x27;re interested fill out this form and I&#x27;ll send you an invite. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1K0tOQO
======
danieltillett
How do we know who you are? I am of course interested, but I don’t sign up for
unknown services offered by unknown people. Any reason you have not hosted
this form on usecanary?

~~~
xky
Hey, thanks for sharing that. We used to have a team section on our site but I
forgot that we don't anymore!

This is me btw :) [redacted]

To answer your other question, we really wanted to create a useful community
and were concerned it would look like a lead generation tool.

We're in the process of creating a dedicated landing page but for now the form
is what we've got!

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks Alex.

By the way are the prices on your website in A$ or US$? If they are in A$
given the way our dollar has gone down it might be worth pointing this out.

~~~
xky
Great feedback. Our prices are in AUD so we'll add that for sure.

